# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PULPA DE LÚCUMA CONGELADA Y HARINA DE LÚCUMA DEL PERÚ / FROZEN LUCUMA PULP & LUCUMA POWDER FROM PERU

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Ofrecemos pulpa de lúcuma congelada y harina de lúcuma de la mejor calidad, producida en el Perú. Uno de los productos bandera de mi país, que cada vez gana más adeptos en el mundo entero por su sabor y color exótico, y con el que se hacen exquisitos postres, jugos y helados gourmet para consumo humano.   *PULPA DE LÚCUMA CONGELADA / FROZEN LUCUMA PULP: *  *1) EXPORTACIÓN AÉREA:*  
PRODUCTO: Pulpa de Lúcuma Congelada  (Frozen Lucuma Pulp) 
MARCA: Propia o con Marca del Cliente 
PRESENTACIÓN: Empaque Primario: Bolsa Bilaminada (OPP/PEBD) x 500 g  (CON IMPRESIÓN O ETIQUETA)
                       Empaque Secundario: Caja de Cartón corrugado x 50 Unid.  (medidas: 33.0 cm x 48.5 cm x 24.0 cm). Caja Isotérmica x 2 Cajas de cartón (medidas: 60.5 cm x 80.5 cm x 34 cm)  
CANTIDAD MÍNIMA: 2 Cajas de cartón (1 Caja Isotérmica)    *2)* *EXPORTACIÓN* *MARÍTIMA:*  
PRODUCTO: Pulpa de Lúcuma Congelada  (Frozen Lucuma Pulp) 
MARCA: Propia o con Marca del Cliente 
PRESENTACIÓN: Empaque Primario:  Bolsa Bilaminada (OPP/PEBD) x 500 g  (CON o SIN IMPRESIÓN)
                      Empaque Secundario: Caja de Cartón corrugado x 22 Unid.  (medidas: 27.3 cm x 36.3 cm x 18.8 cm). Pallet Plástico x 100 Cajas. ó caja de cartón corrugado x 50 Unid.  (medidas: 33.0 cm x 48.5 cm x 24.0 cm).
                      Pallet Plástico x 49 Cajas. 
CANTIDAD MÍNIMA:     20 Pallets (1 Contenedor de 40 pies)                  
TIEMPO DE ENTREGA:   10 Días Útiles para 1 Contenedor de 20 Pallets 
FORMA DE PAGO:          1.- Adelanto del 60% con Orden de Compra. Saldo a la presentación de documentos.
                                 2.- Carta de Crédito a la Vista.   *HARINA DE LÚCUMA / LUCUMA POWDER * MARCA: Propia o con Marca del Cliente 
PRESENTACIÓN: Empaque Primario: Bolsa de 10 kilos 
                      Empaque Secundario: Caja de Cartón de 20 kilos (2 bolsas por caja). 
TIEMPO 2 Cajas de cartón (1 Caja Isotérmica)   
TIEMPO DE ENTREGA: 15 días desde la recepción de la orden de compra. 
FORMA DE PAGO: Transferencia bancaria con la orden de compra.   *Pedidos: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  
Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz * Temas similares: Vendo Harina de Lúcuma Harina de lúcuma Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma Vendo lúcuma (harina o pulpa) VENTA DE LÚCUMA (FRUTA Y HARINA) HUANTA - AYACUCHO - PERÚ

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Fotos del proceso de pulpeado de lúcuma...  Acondicionado MP3.jpg Envasado PT1.jpg Bolsa x 4 kg.jpg Caja x 50 unid x 500 g.Foto 2.jpg Caja x 6 Unid x 4 kg.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muestra de harina de lúcuma...   HARINA DE LUCUMA.jpg

----------


## Jose Sokolich

Estimado Bruno. 
Por medio de la presente, me es grato saludarlo y permitirme hacerle una breve descripción acerca de la empresa al cual represento.  *Soluciones y servicios Katy S.A.C*., es una empresa legalmente constituida y dedicada a la *molienda, tostado, laminado, extruido, popeado y mezclado* de granos 100% naturales, tales como *quinua, lúcuma, kiwicha, maca, soya, linaza, chía, trigo, maíz, etc*. Nuestros equipos y personal altamente calificados en manipulación de alimentos nos permiten llegar a un mejor servicio hacia nuestros clientes como también la rapidez en la atención. 
Contamos con una planta en proceso de obtener la certificación de *BUENAS PRÁCTICAS DE MANUFACTURA* lo cual nos permite ser una de las mejores empresas en cuanto a los servicios que prestamos, de ser necesario ponemos a su disposición muestras de nuestro producto terminado. 
Esperamos cumplir con sus  expectativas, si tuviera alguna duda o necesitara alguna cotización no dude en escribirme a este correo o llamar a los número que le expongo en la firma. 
Sin otro particular, quedamos a su disposición. 
José Sokolich *Business Development  Manager* *SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C.* _Av. Lurigancho 644 Ascarruz Bajo, Alt. crda. 9 Próceres de Independencia_ _Teléfono (511) 5552116_ _RPM #934801969_Buenos días

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola José, gracias por la información. Te tendré en cuenta en caso requiera de los servicios que ofreces para que me cotices. 
Te recomiendo crear un nuevo tema propio, y que coloques un título bien pensado, para que otras personas te puedan encontrar con más facilidad cuando hagan búsquedas por Internet. 
Éxitos y saludos.

----------


## herin

buenas tardes bruno 
me gustaria ponerme en contacto con ud. y poder hablar del producto que ofrece, estoy buscando proveedores de harina de lucuma organico como pulpa de lucuma congelada para exportacion.  
saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> buenas tardes bruno 
> me gustaria ponerme en contacto con ud. y poder hablar del producto que ofrece, estoy buscando proveedores de harina de lucuma organico como pulpa de lucuma congelada para exportacion.  
> saludos.

 Hola Herin, sí te puedo ofrecer harina de lúcuma (orgánica) y pulpa congelada (convencional), aunque la pulpa sería para más adelante que entremos en campaña. 
¿Cuál es tu requerimiento para cotizarte?  
Saludos

----------


## Lmiranda187@gmail.com

Buenas Tardes,  
Busco Pulpa de Lucuma para comprar en cantidad. Para exportaciones.
Me gustaría hablar con alguien sobre este tema.
Muchas Gracias
Luis

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas Tardes,  
> Busco Pulpa de Lucuma para comprar en cantidad. Para exportaciones.
> Me gustaría hablar con alguien sobre este tema.
> Muchas Gracias
> Luis

 Hola Luis, sí podemos proveer de pulpa de lúcuma congelada. Cuéntame más acerca de tu requerimiento para darte mis comentarios por favor. 
Espero tu respuesta. Gracias y saludos.

----------


## Lmiranda187@gmail.com

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Lucuma en forma de pulpa es nueva en Australia. Lo que pienso vender es lo que se puede hacer con ella.
Es un mercado inexplorado, pero con un potencial enorme.
Por ahora necesito saber si puedes distribuir a Australia? En cuantas cantidades se puede comprar la Lucuma?
Precio por Kilo? Se puede comprar unos cuantos kilos ahora para probar? 
Espero su repuesta 
Luis

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
> Lucuma en forma de pulpa es nueva en Australia. Lo que pienso vender es lo que se puede hacer con ella.
> Es un mercado inexplorado, pero con un potencial enorme.
> Por ahora necesito saber si puedes distribuir a Australia? En cuantas cantidades se puede comprar la Lucuma?
> Precio por Kilo? Se puede comprar unos cuantos kilos ahora para probar? 
> Espero su repuesta 
> Luis

 Hola Luis, por la distancia y la coyuntura, te recomendaría empezar con lúcuma en polvo o harina de lúcuma, ya que la logística es menos complicada y no tendríamos problemas en caso de algún retraso en los vuelos o en aduanas, porque debes considerar que se descongelaría si se demora más de 3 días. Además, para que el producto congelado aguante, es preferible llenar la caja térmica para que no queden espacios vacíos, así que tendrías que pedir más si es igual prefieres la pulpa de lúcuma a la harina. 
Me confirmas si te interesaría para cotizarte el envío, pero dime si trabajas con alguna empresa en particular y si tienes cuenta con alguna de ellas también por favor. 
Saludos

----------

